# Question about Hoya and vine like plant



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Has anyone successfully kept a Hoya plant in an aquarium? My girlfriend has had one in a mason jar for almost 3 years and it's done fantastic and has literally filled the entire jar with a magnificent root system. I really want to throw it in the aquarium in a corner where there's no plants so it's not blocking any light but I'm hesitant because 1) I don't want to kill the plant and be exiled to the couch and 2) I don't want to introduce any foreign substance to the tank and potentially jeopardize my other plants or fish.

My second question is if a vine like plant exists for planted aquariums that will wrap and twist around driftwood? I've seen them used in Ripariums and "forest floor" set ups but didn't know if an aquatic version existed.

Fingers crossed for good news from you guys :icon_lol:


----------



## iant (Feb 13, 2013)

hunterlook said:


> Has anyone successfully kept a Hoya plant in an aquarium? My girlfriend has had one in a mason jar for almost 3 years and it's done fantastic and has literally filled the entire jar with a magnificent root system. I really want to throw it in the aquarium in a corner where there's no plants so it's not blocking any light but I'm hesitant because 1) I don't want to kill the plant and be exiled to the couch and 2) I don't want to introduce any foreign substance to the tank and potentially jeopardize my other plants or fish.
> 
> My second question is if a vine like plant exists for planted aquariums that will wrap and twist around driftwood? I've seen them used in Ripariums and "forest floor" set ups but didn't know if an aquatic version existed.
> 
> Fingers crossed for good news from you guys :icon_lol:


try sticking the roots in your HOB if you have one and have room in the media bay


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Or take a cutting and root it in the tank


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

Brazilian pennywort might do for a vine like plant.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Emersed Plants in Tanks*



hunterlook said:


> Has anyone successfully kept a Hoya plant in an aquarium? My girlfriend has had one in a mason jar for almost 3 years and it's done fantastic and has literally filled the entire jar with a magnificent root system. I really want to throw it in the aquarium in a corner where there's no plants so it's not blocking any light but I'm hesitant because 1) I don't want to kill the plant and be exiled to the couch and 2) I don't want to introduce any foreign substance to the tank and potentially jeopardize my other plants or fish.
> 
> My second question is if a vine like plant exists for planted aquariums that will wrap and twist around driftwood? I've seen them used in Ripariums and "forest floor" set ups but didn't know if an aquatic version existed.
> 
> Fingers crossed for good news from you guys :icon_lol:


Hello hunt...

Philodendron works well emersed in the tank and developes an extensive root system. I have it in a 20G long tank and it grows very well with just ambient (room) light and some standard liquid aquarium plant ferts dosed a couple of times a week.

B


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

BBradbury said:


> Hello hunt...
> 
> Philodendron works well emersed in the tank and developes an extensive root system. I have it in a 20G long tank and it grows very well with just ambient (room) light and some standard liquid aquarium plant ferts dosed a couple of times a week.
> 
> B


Ok awesome, I'll look into those! Greeley eh? We're practically neighbors


----------



## Skeetz (Jan 25, 2014)

i am aware this thread is old but philodendrons are toxic to fish if eaten...


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

Good to know. I've got one growing in my new grow out and the fish nibble on any leaves that are touching the water. It's been in their tanks for months with no problems though.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

As far as viny plants go, creeping ficus will do that. Sometimes. Some of the ones I've had will just grow like a bush, but eventually they will cling to driftwood and creep along. They can get quite big though, but do really well in riparium/paludarium type setups.

You probably wouldn't be able to keep it in the water, I think it needs better drainage, but rabbit's foot fern is another plant that clings to wood and such.


----------

